# Beyond



## greenbaglady

What are your take on talking to someone who can speak with people from "beyond".
My best friend's father in law passed away a couple months ago and Mother in law is now seeing a spiritual something to help her talk to her deceased husband....Apparently the meeting went well but me and my best friend sometimes wonder if what this guy is saying is all smoke--more like "therapy" rather then an actual CALLING to the spouse. 
The spirit talking guy told her things like her husband is fine, hes happy, healthy, he sleeps next to her at night and steals the blankets (huh?!) and said that he talks to my best friends middle daughter (shes 4)...My best friend said she asked her middle daughter about grandpa talking to her and she said no.
My best friend sort of thinks that her mother in law may have gave the guy too much information and he was just using that to make up stories lol
So I guess what Im asking is has anyone ever done this--talked to someone who has access to spirits is this just a bunch of fooy or maybe did these people just say things to help the widow feel better?
My best friend said that the spirit guy felt that there are a few people "in line" that want to get thru to my friend--this guy told the mother inlaw that he sensed other people in line to talk to her daughter in law--which might have been something interesting but maybe not...My best friend lost her dad a year ago so maybe he made a presence...
It's all very strange and curious to me I wonder if anyone here has known or talked to a spirit talker.


----------



## tater03

Personally I hate when people pay for this type of thing and they are fake. That being said if she feels that she got what she paid for and it has helped her emotionally then that is all that matters in the end.
I do think that there are legitimate people that can do stuff such as this though.


----------



## draconis

My great grand mother use to use asprin for joint issues. My father and mother use to be in the medical feild and asked her doctor why he let her take a placebo. If it gives her comfort and she can function then why take that away from her he told them. If this helps her and is cheaper then therapy (which normally is 150 dollars an hour) then is it that harmful?

draconis


----------



## mollyL

*Re: Clairvoyants*

Yes, there are such people who can "talk to the dead", but, unfortunately, a large amount of people who claim to be clairvoyants are not. There are people who claim to be able to speak to the dead who can't, but use their skills in finding out things when talking to the bereaved, and use that and some "intuition" and "guided guessing" to convince the bereaved that their loved one talks to them. As long as these folks don't charge too much money and it is comforting to the bereaved, I don't see much harm in it.
However, if any of these "clairvoyants" start asking for more money, as in saying they can remove a curse, or that the dead needs it given or sent somewhere, pull the plug on these con artists. These guys deserve jail.
There are clairvoyants in my family (they do tend to run in families) and whereas none of them have ever made money off the Gift, they can help friends and loved ones confronted by death, and do many other little services that aren't quite so dramatic.


----------



## Jewel

*Re: Clairvoyants*

I am really not sure if I believe in people who can talk to the dead. I know a lot of people are phonies, but who knows if some people really can see or hear things. I guess if it makes others feel better and get closure that that they need, there is no problem.


----------



## Green-Moo

I personally think it's rubbish, but if it gives people comfort in the short term then I see no harm in it. It becomes a problem if people rely on it though. 

Green-Moo


----------



## sarahdale24

I also think it is rubbish! If my grandma wanted to come to me and talk to me, she would come to me. She would kick my hide if I paid for such a thing. I could go deeper, but then I'd step on some religious bounderies and I won't go there  I think its insane, and for someone to do that to that person, and most of it not be true, then it's giving them false hope on an already opened wound.


----------



## draconis

sarahdale24 said:


> I also think it is rubbish! If my grandma wanted to come to me and talk to me, she would come to me. She would kick my hide if I paid for such a thing. I could go deeper, but then I'd step on some religious bounderies and I won't go there  I think its insane, and for someone to do that to that person, and most of it not be true, then it's giving them false hope on an already opened wound.



Remember that different people believe different things. YOU might not believe it but others might for help, guidance, hope, religion, spirituality etc. What ever the reason is it more harmful to fight with the person about someone you believe is a phony and they believe to be real or to just make sure it doesn't get out of hand.

Sad fact is many fields do the same thing, or rather something similar. I have a problem with a psychologist that strings somebody along so they have a regular client instead of helping them learn to deal for themselves (just one example.)

draconis


----------



## sarahdale24

draconis said:


> Sad fact is many fields do the same thing, or rather something similar. I have a problem with a psychologist that strings somebody along so they have a regular client instead of helping them learn to deal for themselves (just one example.)
> 
> draconis


I understand. I have an issue with that too!


----------

